# My adorable ratties(Girls)



## Sayj (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi everyone here are a few pics of my girls Poppy(Pink eyed white) Clover( all silver black) & Lilly( red eyed Champagne) Clover and Lilly are the babies of the bunch


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 2, 2009)

Cute images they are.


----------



## Sayj (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks bigtwinky:mrgreen


----------



## gr33neyes (Dec 3, 2009)

Lovely photo's Sayj.....do you have any more ? :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sayj (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank youuuuuuu  oh yes I have loads more:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 4, 2009)

Sayj said:


> Thank youuuuuuu oh yes I have loads more:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Rut ro... are we to expect a torrent of rat posts?


----------



## Sayj (Dec 4, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> Sayj said:
> 
> 
> > Thank youuuuuuu oh yes I have loads more:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> ...



Hahaha now and again bigtwinky.... what can I say, I love my ratties lol:mrgreen:


----------



## LK_Imagery (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice, I have rats and breed them!


----------

